# nach Update kein Standbymodus mehr am Notebook

## SarahS93

Wir hatten das letzte Update vor etwas über 0,5 Jahren gemacht.

Die 2,5GB Updates liefen alle ohne Fehlermeldungen durch.

Nach dem Update und einem neustart war im KDE kein Standby mehr unter KDE-Icon > Verlassen da.

Auch über das Programm "upower -d" wird nichts von Standby angezeigt.

Bei etc-update ist uns nichts aufgefallen was damit zu tun haben könnte.

Es handelt sich um ein Lenovo X121E Notebook, das bisher immer in den Standbymodus ging beim Deckel zuklappen.

Habt Ihr ein paar Ideen?

Welche Befehle gibt es um es per Tastatur eingabe Schlafen zu legen ohne es zuzuklappen?

Was könnnen wir testen?

Welche ausgaben von Log-Dateien wäre für eine genauere Diagnose des Fehlers für euch relevant?

Ganz schön doof jetzt die Kiste immer runterfahren zu müssen  :Sad: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Kernel neu kompiliert?

----------

## SarahS93

Nein, es läuft Kernel 3.10... emerge hatte 3.17.. mit gezogen, aber nur entpackt. /usr/src/linux zeigt immer noch auf den Kernel der die ganze Zeit lief und jetzt immer noch läuft.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie sieht die Partitionierung aus?

----------

## SarahS93

Du meinst es hat etwas mit der Partitionierung zu tun dass das Notebook nicht mehr in den Standbymodus geht beim Deckel-zuklappen?!

sda1 ist die Boot-Partition und sda2 der Rest.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Den Kernel musst du manuell aktualisieren, da werden nur die Quellen runter geladen. Damit hat das aber nichts zu tun. Ich habe bei meinem KDE supend und hibernate auch nur dann, wenn ich das Systemd-Profil wähle. Mit sysvinit sind diese beiden Punkte bei mir auch weg. Liegt am KDE. Keine Ahnung, ob es da eine Lösung gibt. Ich bin bei mir auf Systemd, damit klappt es.

----------

## firefly

liegt nicht direkt an KDE sondern an upower.

mit version 0.99 wurden ein paar features entfernt.

Es gibt hierfür das paket sys-power/upower-pm-utils

Für diese Änderung gab es auch eine news.

 *Quote:*   

> 2014-06-03-upower-loses-hibernate-suspend-to-systemd
> 
>   Title                     UPower loses hibernate / suspend to systemd
> 
>   Author                    Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## SarahS93

emerge --oneshot --noreplace 'sys-power/upower-pm-utils'

hat geholfen, upower -d zeigt wieder scheinbar alles an

```
 upower -d

Device: /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_ACAD

  native-path:          ACAD

  power supply:         yes

  updated:              Do 01 Jan 2015 11:37:21 CET (431 seconds ago)

  has history:          no

  has statistics:       no

  line-power

    online:             yes

Daemon:

  daemon-version:  0.9.23

  can-suspend:     yes

  can-hibernate:   yes

  on-battery:      no

  on-low-battery:  no

  lid-is-closed:   no

  lid-is-present:  yes

  is-docked:       no
```

KDE-Icon > verlassen >

dort sind nun auch wieder alle Optionen da.

Danke!

----------

